# Alternative Treatments for Crohn's



## mattko (Sep 20, 2010)

Dear Readers,

Before I begin posting here I'd like to say Hi, briefly introduce myself and state my intentions.

My name is Matt, I am 38 and have CD but am now in full on remission. I am on no medication, nearly 200lbs eat pretty much what I want and feel great.

Before I learned about some underground alternative treatments for CD I suffered terribly and ended up having emergency surgery - being very close to death. 

I spent 18 months on Entocort with the frequent need for Prednisolone, I took immune suppressants with no success. After a week of taking Azathioprine(Imuran)  I lost the ability to walk. My stricturing/pain was also getting worse, and I was told I had a small fistula to add to that  - I really was at my wits end. 

While I continue to mantain respect for pharmaceuticals for the job they do, I wish to use this forum as a platform to share information about some of the less known, less invasive, less toxic and more radical approaches to treating CD.

Actually in reality they are not particularly that radical, but rather sensible and sensationally effective in many instances.

Feel free to ask me any questions and criticize my posts as I also have a lot to learn.

I have nothing to sell.  All I offer is information, support and friendship.

:allright:


----------



## seaofdreams (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Matt, welcome 

I'm glad you've found something that works so well for you. I'm looking forward to hearing about how you're doing it


----------



## Dexky (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Matt, welcome!!  All info is welcome here but please realize from the start that others may not share your results or your enthusiasm for some of the alternatives.  Personally, I think nothing should be left out if it has a possibility of helping someone!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome.
I read your post twice, but didn't see what lead you into remission.  Could you elaborate on that?
Hope you keep on feeling great!
MBH


----------



## kello82 (Sep 20, 2010)

hi matt and welcome!

i am also a bit confused about your story......what surgery did you have and why? why were you so close to death?
also how long have you had cd? what are your main symptoms? is it mainly in your colon, or small bowel? do you suffer from extraintestinal manifestations as well?

sorry if it seems like i am grilling you lol, just curious! you seem to have quite a story, am interested on the details.

well there are lots of good people and information here as well, i hope you enjoy looking around!


----------



## treehugger (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Matt, 
PLEASE tell us your story! What you did to overcome CD etc.
I am itching to find out!
Even maybe what your diet is? and the treatments you use on yourself 
Thanks and Welcome, so looking forward to reading this thread!


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Thanks for such a warm welcome! 

Kello 82, Hi! At the time I was chronically underweight. I had emergency surgery in Oct 2008 to remove over 55cm of my Ileum and Ileocecal valve. My gut wall was perforated and abscessed.  I had also developed a small fistula at the end of my colon.

What I have to say over the coming days and weeks may be challenging to many. I expect to be heavily criticized/flamed/trolled 

Professional skeptics or trolls will not intimidate me, neither will medical doctors and GI's. If I'd adhered to their regimens I would not be here typing this. 

I am unable to provide little in the way of hard evidence for my personal success, except for myself now that is. There are others out there applying similar methods whom are beating this although I'm unable to post links at the moment as a new forum user.

I don't wish to offer anyone false hopes. Crohns is a complex disease and it requires a complex solution. Whatever alternative treatments I discuss here in future I sincerely hope you will thoroughly check them out first, apply care and common sense if/when using them.  While the internet has useful information on these matters, it is also littered with anonymous unhappy trolls, scare stories and fake websites setup for one agenda or another. Only you can discern the truth and make the decision whether you want to try things, alongside or in place of your current regimen. 

It's your life, but I urge you to take control of your health. No one else will. You doctors/consultants have their own lives to live.

Looking forward to joining the debate!

Matt


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Matt and :welcome:

I am always happy to go in with an open mind and decide for myself. Welcome aboard!

Dusty.


----------



## merrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

welcome aboard mattko.


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

My Butt Hurts said:


> Hi and welcome.
> I read your post twice, but didn't see what lead you into remission.  Could you elaborate on that?
> Hope you keep on feeling great!
> MBH



Thanks MBH.

I was led into remission through using a combination of electro medicine, DMSO, colloidal silver, oregano oil, wormwood. Also sodium bicarbonate, plenty of water, lemon juice drinks,fresh green juices and products which further help restore alkalinity in the body. It is important to know that many  diseases including crohn's can't thrive in alkaline environments,

My journey into remission began by firstly neutralizing infections, sleeping better and hydrating and alkalizing my body, and avoiding any irritant foods - things that could get stuck, irritate the gut wall or intestinal flora. Modifying my diet/lifestyle slightly was also a factor. I avoided chunky vegetables and skins, nuts, seeds or anything that could be an problem. I also avoided overly greasy meats like pork and stopped drinking soda as they are terrible for our health. 

uhhmm damn.. sorry have to go and work now :cool2:


----------



## merrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

what about dairy foods? most of us cronnies cant tolerate dairy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

mattko said:


> What I have to say over the coming days and weeks may be challenging to many. I expect to be heavily criticized/flamed/trolled
> 
> Professional skeptics or trolls will not intimidate me, neither will medical doctors and GI's. If I'd adhered to their regimens I would not be here typing this.



Matt - this is not the kind of forum where we appreciate, or expect to see, inflamed debates, particularly about members' chosen treatments. it is sufficient for people to post their own experiences, without seeming to 'push' or recommend them, and then let readers make up their own minds.

as i pointed out in your other thread earlier, we heavily moderate this forum, and any inflammatory or heated discussions will be taken off the board. respect for our fellow members is paramount here - so please bear that in mind.



> It's your life, but I urge you to take control of your health. No one else will. You doctors/consultants have their own lives to live.
> 
> Looking forward to joining the debate!


many of us have traditional doctors, surgeons and medicines to thank for our lives, or the quality of life we have right now - so please do not try to encourage people to ignore the treatment and recommendations that their health carers are giving them. discussions and experiences about alternative treatments are more than welcome here - my personal viewpoint is that we still have a lot to learn about such things, and any information lends towards informed decisions - but we would appreciate it if you simply posted your own experience, and did not try to pursuade others to go one way or another with their own treatment.


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

Dear Dingbat,

I think you misundertand my posts and are taking an overly defensive view here 

I am not persuading people or attempting to create an inflamed debate. 

It is not morally wrong to recommend things that I strongly believe may help people here. It's actually my moral duty as a caring loving human being. I have nothing to sell and nothing to gain from coming here.

I am not a wishy washy person.  I am direct and intend to be direct as this is deadly serious business.  I apologise if come across arrogant but this isn't a knitting forum -there's peoples lives at stake here.

I understand that you are the moderator and respect that, but If you do delete this thread and filter my posts. I'll never come back here again, ever. And only you will carry the burden of denying these people information that may help them live better lives.

Nearly all the replies to my post have been positive. People such as dakxy, seaofdreams, treehugger, kello82, my butt hurts seem quite interested in finding out what has worked for me.

I have the utmost respect for many medical doctors and even pharmaceuticals. I'd be dead without them. Let me be clear abou this..* I am not encouraging people to ditch their traditional treatments*, but to merely think about important alternative methods of treating crohn's.  

I hope that this clears up any confusion. I don't wish to make any enemies here.

My email address is ratatak@gmail.com for anyone who wants more information which may sit outside of the 'rules' of this forum and/or the personal prefrences of the moderators.

All the very best,



dingbat said:


> Matt - this is not the kind of forum where we appreciate, or expect to see, inflamed debates, particularly about members' chosen treatments. it is sufficient for people to post their own experiences, without seeming to 'push' or recommend them, and then let readers make up their own minds.
> 
> as i pointed out in your other thread earlier, we heavily moderate this forum, and any inflammatory or heated discussions will be taken off the board. respect for our fellow members is paramount here - so please bear that in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

merrywidow said:


> what about dairy foods? most of us cronnies cant tolerate dairy.


Hi Merry Widow. Thanks for the welcome!

Well technically, dairy supposed to be terrible for you but I still consume it but I'm english and enjoy milky tea and buttered toast 

Although I tend to go for organic now as most cows who are not looked after properly are Ill and live their lives on antibiotics. I don't really want this in my cuppa!


----------



## Guest9283 (Sep 21, 2010)

mattko said:


> Dear Dingbat,
> 
> I think you misundertand my posts and are taking an overly defensive view here
> 
> ...


It is not the info that you are providing that is against the rules or wrong, however the way you are going about it is not kosher. If anyone here is for listening to alternative treatments on this forum, it is I. Read some of my posts and you shall understand, and know this to be true. However, instead of coming across like a mister know it all, and getting defensive before anyone ever makes a post, I simply stated my story. From that I already have people taking my approach to treating this disease themselves, which has made me feel like I have given a little bit of me back to mankind (in helping others). That is what you are here for right? To give back and help others? Then I suggest you state your story in detail, and your treatment, in detail, and how it helped you, in detail, and give other a chance to accept that this may be a viable approach. Threatening us to leave, is not going to work, nor is it doing your karma any good. So if you are here to help people, just tell us your story, and i promise, we'll listen to every word (without scrutinizing or flaming you).


----------



## gringo43 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Mattko

What Zigggy said x2

Jerry


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

Dear Ziggy, 

Ok, understood. I apologise for my arrogance - I can come across as a bit of a d**k when attempting to get a message across with some clout.  Honestly face to face I'm a pretty easy going person.  But the reality is in this instance that I do know what I am talking about and am very keen to deliver a message so people may suffer less that's all.

My story is long and my journey somewhat complex and arduous. There's nothing I can explain in a single post. However over the coming days/weeks I will attempt to share my experiences and therories in detail with complete honesty, and without sounding like a Nazi 

I am very interested in hearing other people's stories, ideas, theories and experiences.

All the best,

Matt





Mr. Ziggy said:


> It is not the info that you are providing that is against the rules or wrong, however the way you are going about it is not kosher. If anyone here is for listening to alternative treatments on this forum, it is I. Read some of my posts and you shall understand, and know this to be true. However, instead of coming across like a mister know it all, and getting defensive before anyone ever makes a post, I simply stated my story. From that I already have people taking my approach to treating this disease themselves, which has made me feel like I have given a little bit of me back to mankind (in helping others). That is what you are here for right? To give back and help others? Then I suggest you state your story in detail, and your treatment, in detail, and how it helped you, in detail, and give other a chance to accept that this may be a viable approach. Threatening us to leave, is not going to work, nor is it doing your karma any good. So if you are here to help people, just tell us your story, and i promise, we'll listen to every word (without scrutinizing or flaming you).


----------



## Guest9283 (Sep 21, 2010)

mattko said:


> Dear Ziggy,
> 
> Ok, understood. I apologise for my arrogance - I can come across as a bit of a d**k when attempting to get a message across with some clout.  Honestly face to face I'm a pretty easy going person.  But the reality is in this instance that I do know what I am talking about and am very keen to deliver a message so people may suffer less that's all.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I look foward to hearing your experiances in the coming weeks & will keep an eye out for them.

-Zig


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

gringo43 said:


> Welcome Mattko
> 
> What Zigggy said x2
> 
> Jerry


Hi Gringo!

Yeah.. its not the best of starts I admit 

Matt


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr. Ziggy said:


> Awesome. I look foward to hearing your experiances in the coming weeks & will keep an eye out for them.
> 
> -Zig


Wicked. Nice one!

Matt


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

mattko said:


> I am not a wishy washy person.  I am direct and intend to be direct as this is deadly serious business.  I apologise if come across arrogant but this isn't a knitting forum -there's peoples lives at stake here.


i am not a wishy washy person either - and i take the role of administrator of this forum very seriously. our first responsibility is to our members, to make sure this remains a safe, caring, & stressfree environment for them. coming in here, talking about 'flaming' 'debates' and such, is only drawing attention to yourself to staff, as one to keep an eye on.



> And only you will carry the burden of denying these people information that may help them live better lives.


nice. thanks. you may want to re-read my first post, and see that i actually am interested in alternative treatments, and am happy to see them discussed here. once again, as we've seen with past members, it is the attitude that may be a cause for concern here - not the treatment being discussed.


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Dingbat.

OK, but just because you and a some others don't like the way i come across doesnt give you the right to quietly threaten to delete my posts.  Thats what rattled me!  I have important and relevant information to share here. I am not a threat to anyone.

I agree I was a little arrogant but your reply to me was actually inflammatory if anything 

However I apologise for the comment I made regarding you 'carrying the burden' - that was venemous and cruel and I am very sorry for that 

Anyway.. lets hope this storm ends here. I have no beef with you or anyone here.

Matt 












dingbat said:


> i am not a wishy washy person either - and i take the role of administrator of this forum very seriously. our first responsibility is to our members, to make sure this remains a safe, caring, & stressfree environment for them. coming in here, talking about 'flaming' 'debates' and such, is only drawing attention to yourself to staff, as one to keep an eye on.
> 
> 
> 
> nice. thanks. you may want to re-read my first post, and see that i actually am interested in alternative treatments, and am happy to see them discussed here. once again, as we've seen with past members, it is the attitude that may be a cause for concern here - not the treatment being discussed.


----------



## mattko (Sep 21, 2010)

treehugger said:


> Hey Matt,
> PLEASE tell us your story! What you did to overcome CD etc.
> I am itching to find out!
> Even maybe what your diet is? and the treatments you use on yourself
> Thanks and Welcome, so looking forward to reading this thread!


Will do treehugger! and I very much look foward to sharing it with you and others.

To be honest I feel a bit worn down by this debate today.  

I'll try again tomorrow. Sorry to keep you in suspense by not sharing the full story immediately.

Matt


----------



## Astra (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya Matt
and welcome fellow Brit

See ya tomorrow! Start over and get your story on here for us all to read! Don't worry about doing a Samuel Peeps! We will still read it!
lotsa luv
Joan xxx


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 21, 2010)

mattko said:


> OK, but just because you and a some others don't like the way i come across doesnt give you the right to quietly threaten to delete my posts.


It does actually ^ .  

Your whole tone from your very first post is just a bit off, and it is upsetting to the way this forum usually runs.  
You may have not been received here very well because your posts scream spammer.  When you say that you have something to share, but you don't - that is usually a sign.  When people come on and want to share as badly as you do, that's usually a sign as well.  I'm not saying that you are, but we have had many in the past, and we know how they look.
Not trying to be mean, but Dingbat obviously looks from here as though she has her guard up about you, and I do as well.


----------



## treehugger (Sep 21, 2010)

Can we just stop the 'drama' now, and if offended, or feel he's being a messiah, ignore that and wait to hear his story?

Sorry if I offend anyone, but I for one am very keen to hear what he has to say!

Can I say Matt (and I mean this with NO offense whatsoever) can you rather then defending yourself and views, just tell us your story! The amount of time you've spent defending yourself, we could of had some of everyone's answers answered!

I again, mean no offense to anyone, but just really want to hear this fella's story


----------



## jazmac (Sep 21, 2010)

HI Matt 
Lookiing forward to hearing your story I myself have an understanding of the imprtance of alkalizing the body to reduce inflamation but a lot of alkalising foods don't agree with me so I find the contradiction really hard. I feel your passion for your recovery and feel that the "gun ho" attitude is probably what has got you where you are. I have found that I need to be like this when dealing with some of the medical profession and it has helped me finally gained some respect from them.
Hope we hear your story soon.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting reading all this but what I would like to know is why all the "waiting to tell what made you better".  It really makes us suspicious and wonder why you are putting it off.  Please tell us your alternative treatment.  WE are waiting to hear!


----------



## rottengut91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude, you set yourself up for everthing your getting.  You outright stated you intend to use this forum as a platform for specific reasons.  Most people come here for support and to share and gain insight into this affliction we deal with.  If you merely wish to share your story, do so already.  This is not a game man, if you truly wish to help others, get on with it.


----------



## merrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

"I apologise if come across arrogant but this isn't a knitting forum -there's peoples lives at stake here."


if people think they are that sick, do you think they should seek medical help from a qualified practioner? i would, i wouldnt go online for that help if my life was in danger.

and whats wrong with kntting? i love it and knit all kinds of stuff.


----------



## 01Lani (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Matt,
I am looking forward to more details, especially on the DMSO and Colloidal silver. Thanks, lani


----------



## treehugger (Sep 23, 2010)

Merrywidow, I love knitting also! I'm not very good at it, but I find it relaxes me heaps and keeps my mind occupied!

(sorry, completely off topic)


----------



## Musica (Sep 27, 2010)

I personally do *NOT* recommand taking of *colloidal silver*.

I would also be very hesitant about DMSO.

There is so many less dangerous way to treat ourself in a safer way.


----------



## Guest9283 (Sep 27, 2010)

Musica said:


> I personally do *NOT* recommand taking of *colloidal silver*.
> 
> I would also be very hesitant about DMSO.
> 
> There is so many less dangerous way to treat ourself in a safer way.


And the reason why you are labeling these two as dangerous is???

Please support your statment with some reasoning, because I can't validate a conclusion on a treatment as being too dangerous just because you said so. That's what my doctor said about stem cell transplants, before I was relieved from crohn's. Sorry, I just like supporting statments, instead of empty ones.


----------



## seaofdreams (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr. Ziggy said:


> And the reason why you are labeling these two as dangerous is???
> 
> Please support your statment with some reasoning, because I can't validate a conclusion on a treatment as being too dangerous just because you said so. That's what my doctor said about stem cell transplants, before I was relieved from crohn's. Sorry, I just like supporting statments, instead of empty ones.


I agree. I'm happy to listen and to take on what anyone has to offer but without backing evidence it's not really much more than an opinion.


----------



## lobby (Sep 28, 2010)

*i cured crohns*

since 1997 diagnosis ive had 10 hospital stays 5 operations some nice long remissions and  other than prednisone  ive found nothing seems to work at modulating my imune system i eat yogurt .lactose free milk and i eat cornchips to help control Dia... ,eat a little cinnamon and just started eating tumeric am very interested in imune modulateing foods or herbs i have stung myself with bees chewed all kinds of weeds and nothing seems to help but for me aspertame and certain food dies upset my system any other triggers or modulaters that anyone knows of would help i thought i found a cure several times but time showed me different i take cholestramine pentasa imodium antacids lost job lose insurance tomorrow but istocked up on pentasa by takeing half doses not good idea im flared and back on prednisone trying to save the last of my colon  and rambling greg


----------

